# Seminoles and Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The tribe expands its operations.....I can hear John Anderson singing Seminole Wind.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/seminole-tribes-cattle-operation-protects-florida-wildlife-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Outside of yellowstone and the whole wolf thing, florida is always what I hear of most in terms of trying to do good for both cattle and the environment. Good for them.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

There is nothing about the Wolves surrounding Yellowstone that is good. Not good for wildlife, not good for cattle and sheep, and not good for the area.

Wildlife numbers are down, way down. The Yellowstone herd of elk for example is currently lower than it has been in a great number of years. Bighorn sheep numbers are significantly down. The pseudo scientists will tell you that Wolves, Grizzly bears, Mountain lions are all to blame, and that pneumonia is to blame for the bighorn sheep numbers. Funny thing. The number of bears and cats has basically not changed.

The center of the wolf issue, and it is a heated topic on all sides, is hunting. Some believe that if wolves eat enough game animals then hunting will be limited. If Hunting is limited then they can get a one generation break in hunting. If they get a one generation break in hunting, it will be no more. This seems to be the mindset of the greenies that keep suing to raise the number of Wolves in the area.

But alas, this post is about Florida. Good for them. I think it is pretty cool.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been keeping my fingers crossed for a outbreak of Parvo virus in the wolves.....or maybe a heavy infestation of mange going into the winter.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Vol said:


> I have been keeping my fingers crossed for a outbreak of Parvo virus in the wolves.....or maybe a heavy infestation of mange going into the winter.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Or a Sea sponge allergy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lostin55 said:


> Or a Sea sponge allergy.


Is that good feed?

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

well what needs to happen is need to get a picture of the dumb ..... Jane Fonda Wearing a wolf skin coat. The weirdos in Hollywood will think that is the new style and that should thin down the wolf population


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Vol said:


> Is that good feed?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Only when seasoned with bacon grease and packaged with a little piece of yarn, so I hear anyway.


----------

